# Want to see some does???



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 29, 2017)

Ain't got a lot worth postin but finally today these aren't to bad.

"Whitetail doe going :What ya lookin at?"


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 29, 2017)

But then today I got deer crossin the road so just got to mush out the windshield


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 29, 2017)

Shootin out the door window as I'm trying to get whoaed up


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 29, 2017)

Then they give me my shots


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 29, 2017)

Nice shots,,,, I got a doe and 2 fawns that sleep under our apple tree,,,, I'll try to get some shots,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 29, 2017)

Glad you got whoaed up Mike!  Nice!


----------

